# Need help in choosing BSNL broadband for multiplayer gaming



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 30, 2009)

I need a broadband connection for playing multiplayer games like Crysis, FIFA e.t.c.
So I chose two plans for this purpose, one is Home 750UL (256 kbps @ 750 per month) and Home 1350UL (512 kbps @ 1350/month). Is the 750 UL with 256 kbps speed enough for such multiplayer gaming ??? Otherwise I must take the second plan. Actually the 2nd plan @1350/month is pretty expensive for me, but if the 256 kbps is not good for multiplayer gaming then there is no other choice but to take the 2nd plan. 

SO please help me choosing the right plan.

(My father is an ex central govt. employee so he will get a 20% discount on any BSNL plans, so I'll stick to BSNLbroadband only)


----------



## nimbus_007 (Mar 31, 2009)

Multiplayer gaming thats tough.... let me clear few things for u, Bsnl has disconnection issues if we use it on full speed for 10 to 20 Min it will disconnect. If u really want online gaming go for any other than BSNL. Or check with the local BSNL office and ask them if the disconnection problem is there r not.

And for ur second question go for 512 plan the faster the net easier to connect.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 31, 2009)

nimbus_007 said:


> Multiplayer gaming thats tough.... let me clear few things for u, Bsnl has disconnection issues if we use it on full speed for 10 to 20 Min it will disconnect. If u really want online gaming go for any other than BSNL. Or check with the local BSNL office and ask them if the disconnection problem is there r not.
> 
> And for ur second question go for 512 plan the faster the net easier to connect.



Seems like u r a multiplayer gamer as well. So what plan do u use ??


----------



## amitash (Mar 31, 2009)

i dont have disconnect isuues but i have ping issues...BSNL has terrible data routing, for 3 months i used to play cod4 on a thailand server at 80-100 ping, then bsnl screwed up and now, i get 300+ ping on ANY non-indian server i try to connect to..


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 31, 2009)

amitash said:


> i dont have disconnect isuues but i have ping issues...BSNL has terrible data routing, for 3 months i used to play cod4 on a thailand server at 80-100 ping, then bsnl screwed up and now, i get 300+ ping on ANY non-indian server i try to connect to..



Didn't get the answer . Anyway what plan u r using now and what plan I should
 choose .


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 31, 2009)

yes bsnl have high pings these days....i used to play ut2004 and urban terror in severs having 80~150pings but now pings are always around 500ms , do anyone know wts the problem with bsnl????

i have Bsnl 750UL


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 31, 2009)

I played America's Army when was on 750UL plan, was not into MP gaming much back then but now I'm very much. IN 1350UL plan, as a plan it is very good. I get 57KBps+ torrent download speeds and 60KBps+ download speeds in regular FTP transfers using FDM. 8) As far as gaming is concerned, the Narakka server, mentioned by Amitash, where I also regularly go , I get 200+ ping during day time and 100-200 ping during night time. So multiplayer gaming mainlt depends not merely on plan but more on BSNL's backend service.  Amrawthansh was and still is using BSNL connection but earlier his IP was of 58.x.x.x domain and he got less than 100 ping on V-Street servers but since his IP was bumped to 117.x.x.x domain, he too now gets bad pings comparable to earlier. Once he told me he was getting 600+ ping on the Narakka server.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty Confusing . So don't u guys recommend BSNL ? What to do then 
Any plan above 1000 per month is expensive to me actually.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Plasma_Snake said:


> I played America's Army when was on 750UL plan, was not into MP gaming much back then but now I'm very much. IN 1350UL plan, as a plan it is very good. I get 57KBps+ torrent download speeds and 60KBps+ download speeds in regular FTP transfers using FDM. 8) As far as gaming is concerned, the Narakka server, mentioned by Amitash, where I also regularly go , I get 200+ ping during day time and 100-200 ping during night time. So multiplayer gaming mainlt depends not merely on plan but more on BSNL's backend service.  Amrawthansh was and still is using BSNL connection but earlier his IP was of 58.x.x.x domain and he got less than 100 ping on V-Street servers but since his IP was bumped to 117.x.x.x domain, he too now gets bad pings comparable to earlier. Once he told me he was getting 600+ ping on the Narakka server.



So do u recommend UL 1350 for my purpose ??


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 31, 2009)

Any connection above 64kbps is good for gaming.
But since you are going for BSNL, 256kbps is fine.(In case of Relaince or Airtel , U can play Crysis Wars / Cod4 without any lagg even on 75kbps as there Upload speed is much higher than BSNL).
Go for Home 750UL if you dont have any other choice.
And 1 more thing .. Ping doesn't depend on your connection speed.A guy with 256kbps and 2mbps connection will actually ping same .So I really dont see H1350 being of any use to you.

And if you are more inclined towards FPS Multiplayer Games (Like COD4,COD5,Crysis Wars,Urban Terror, etc) go for Airtel 256 UL as you get better pings with it.
BSNL is good for some Indian andd few foreign servers only.
Cuz if you will get ping higher than 250 .. Ur shots will be delayed and u wont be that deadly.

Any Racing/Sports game can be played on any connection .. As latency doesnt matter there much.

Also tell that which other games are u interested in ? So that I can help u better.
As for Crysis u need Original (as there are very few players in Hamachi  )

@ Plasma Snake
Now my ping is 130 - 150 on Narakka and 100 on V Street.But with 57.xx IP I used to get godly ping around 40 - 60 on V Street servers.



amitash said:


> i dont have disconnect isuues but i have ping issues...BSNL has terrible data routing, for 3 months i used to play cod4 on a thailand server at 80-100 ping, then bsnl screwed up and now, i get 300+ ping on ANY non-indian server i try to connect to..



Call your JTO/SDO and tell him about high ping.Ask him for a good primary and secondary DNS and ask him to improve routing.I actually did what I told you and it worked for me.Lowered my ping from 350 to 100 on Vstreet servers.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Mar 31, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> Call your JTO/SDO and tell him about high ping.Ask him for a good primary and secondary DNS and ask him to improve routing.I actually did what I told you and it worked for me.Lowered my ping from 350 to 100 on Vstreet servers.


Amra, mujhe bhi apne DNS bata na! 
Mere to yeh 2 hain.
IPv4 DNS Servers: 218.248.255.194, 218.248.255.146


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it's better with the 500combo plan but you'll have to play in the free time to avoid over charges...i.e from 2 to 8......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

^^
But be prepared for some huge bills if u are going for H500.(Personal experience  )
BTW I am still on H500 

@ Plasma Snake
Currently I am on Laptop.(Will tell you those DNS when I get to lay hands on my PC )
I checked my pings just now on Narakka and VStreet .. They were 140 and 114 respectively.Not bad.And more surprising to know was, I had the same DNS as yours.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 1, 2009)

Krazy Bluez said:


> I think it's better with the 500combo plan but you'll have to play in the free time to avoid over charges...i.e from 2 to 8......



Am neither a nocturnal nor a daydreamer, so shall stick only to unlimited plans like 750 UL or 1350 UL.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Also tell that which other games are u interested in ? So that I can help u better.
As for Crysis u need Original (as there are very few players in Hamachi  )

Thanks and thanks. U know why I thanked u twice .

BTW did u hear about Vixture gaming championship ? Am actually preparing for that. So I need to practice FIFA and Crysis Wars with my friends. That is why i need broadband. In my group of five or against another opponent team whom we know, we shall use hamachi. I know we may have to buy Original Crysis Wars to compete further.

So I shall play mainly FPS games and FIFA of course. NO RACING.

I will play FIFA till my last breathe. Don't get over excited thinking that I shall leave FIFA forever after being shot down in Crysis .

Is AIRTEL, TATA or RELIANCE benificial over BSNL by miles ?? If so then I have to think abot them, but at least u convinced me that even a 256 kbps plan is enough.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

I know about Vixture 2 going to be held soon.
Are you from GFT clan or some other clan of Kolkata ? (As I know many players from GFT clan which has most players from Kolkata and they are taking part in Vixture 2)

Since BSNL service varies from city to city ... What I may tell you may not be true in your case.So better ask few locals about it.If they dont get frequent disconnections then its fine.
Since wont play other games and Hamachi will be your sole priority ... Go for BSNL 256 UL.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 1, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> I know about Vixture 2 going to be held soon.
> Are you from GFT clan or some other clan of Kolkata ? (As I know many players from GFT clan which has most players from Kolkata and they are taking part in Vixture 2)
> 
> Since BSNL service varies from city to city ... What I may tell you may not be true in your case.So better ask few locals about it.If they dont get frequent disconnections then its fine.
> Since wont play other games and Hamachi will be your sole priority ... Go for BSNL 256 UL.




Ur bullet just brushed my hair. Your guess is almost right. 

Actually last year we were the opponent team against GFTin Kolkata. The team at that moment was not that great as it is now. Our team had been dominated by GFT's multiplaying skills. I played FIFA against the teamhead A******K's younger brother and the match was drawn. The sad part is that we lost two of our members after a few months and they are now a part of the GFT's 2nd team participating in the upcoming Vixtyre 2 . But it didn't hurt our friendship that much and due to friendly rivalry I didn't ask them and also GFT for this querry. You're right though, I should ask them also about the BSNL 750 UL. Do anyone of the team GFT has root here, let me know, then I can ask them directly.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

^^
BTW GFT is more strong now so expect a more tough competition.
Sahil aka GFT.Most Wanted has H750UL .. He's from Kolkata and he doesnt face any problem.
Same for Avishek.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

Stick with the unlimited "limited speed" broadband tariff....I would suggest you go for Airtel for unlimited broadband..


----------



## nimbus_007 (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is the deal... as the above people say that 256 is good for online gaming (i really doubt it..) Go for Bsnl 750 or Airtel 800 Unlimited 256 KBPS plans.

Airtel will take initial installation charges over 3k so if u can afford that go for it.

Or

Get the BSNL plan and take a wireless router.. Because i have disconnection issues with the normal router. If ur planning to use bsnl for more than 2 years buy a wireless router Like linksys from outside. If u buy the wireless router of bsnl u will regret it.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for one noob question..
i have home UL750 256kbps.. whether pirated games are playable in online or not.?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2009)

> sorry for one noob question..
> i have home UL750 256kbps.. whether pirated games are playable in online or not.?


99% of them won't be playable.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 2, 2009)

Betruger said:


> sorry for one noob question..
> i have home UL750 256kbps.. whether pirated games are playable in online or not.?



Why not !!!!!! 

See this    *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105017


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep the discussion on pirated games to yourselves or use PM  .. As it might violate rules here.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^ OK now 

BTW am probably going for AIRTEL 256kbps UL, which is here available for 649 p.m. and also includes a AIRTEL phone with 100 local calls free p.m. A friend of mine ( One of them who left our team) recently got his  AIRTEL broad band and said he get 100 pings everytime. I thik it has what I need .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 2, 2009)

^^
Nice deal.Are there any extra installation charges ? As I am thinkin of gettin Airtel for Gaming and keep H500 for my Downloads.


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Apr 3, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Nice deal.Are there any extra installation charges ? As I am thinkin of gettin Airtel for Gaming and keep H500 for my Downloads.



Airtel is charging 500 Rs. for installation charge and modem. So I have to pay them 649+10%(as Tax)=714 per month unless it exceed the thresold of 100 free local calls. For router the charge will be 1500 Rs. and I don't need it.


----------

